# FIRST BATCH!!!!



## zamanakhan (Sep 8, 2010)

i developed my very first roll!!! i think i mixed the chemicals oddly but it all turned out, the film was really grainy (iso 400) i think iam gonna try and find a less grainier film. The hardest part is getting the roll on the spool and getting the film out of the canister. Btw does neone know what would happen if i developed color film in b&w chemistry? i have a reel here, iam thinkin of developing it in cafenol tomorrow. I feel really proud that i developed my own film and have the knowledge of doing so  now if i only had a dark room i could make my own prints. I really take for granted how easy it is to shoot off a few sd cards in digital and just plug it in and have it on computer so fast.


----------



## J.Kendall (Sep 8, 2010)

Color film needs a different process than B+W does, so it will come out washy, dark, looking under exposed, or just all-around crappy. Not recommended. Kind of a waste of film.


----------



## zamanakhan (Sep 8, 2010)

k thnx will process it with cafenol instead. Its really hard to get chemicals here none of the stores carry them and it takes 2 weeks for it to come in thru mail


----------

